# international day of Peace



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 5, 2010)

Its on the 21st of september. So eeveryone light up a bowl and hug random people. ;]


----------



## brando420 (Sep 8, 2010)

cool... i gotta remember that date


----------



## MrD (Sep 8, 2010)

lol wut?


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah everyone!! Support the drug trade to the us!!! Light up in the name of peace!!


----------



## brando420 (Sep 10, 2010)

coldsteelrail said:


> Yeah everyone!! Support the drug trade to the us!!! Light up in the name of peace!!


 any reason is a good reason to light up and get mellow... you should just support the LOCAL business while doing it 
:goat:


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 10, 2010)

coldsteelrail said:


> Yeah everyone!! Support the drug trade to the us!!! Light up in the name of peace!!


oooookay
i think you may be lookin into it just a little too much


----------



## moocatmeowcow (Sep 10, 2010)

yay budlight hahaha


----------



## moocatmeowcow (Sep 10, 2010)

nice lake homie


----------



## Gudj (Sep 10, 2010)

Smoking and hugging for world peace.
I'm glad we finally found an answer to that age old dilemma.


----------



## straydogfreedom (Sep 11, 2010)

thats nice.. what about tits for world peace?


----------



## KnifeToe (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess it couldnt hurt


----------

